# Critical Thinking Course



## Greg (May 12, 2007)

Has anyone gone through this course on logic?


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> Has anyone gone through this course on logic?



I did most of it about 10 years ago. I didn't finish it, but it was still very worthwhile.


----------



## Brian Bosse (May 12, 2007)

Hello Greg,

I have not gone through the course, but I have worked through both Copi's and Engel's books. Based on this alone, I would say the course would be excellent. In fact, if a person could only read one book on logic, I would have them read Engel. If they were looking for a more comprehensive book I would have them get Copi's. 

Sincerely,

Brian


----------



## Davidius (May 12, 2007)

Would one need the textbooks in order to get the most out of this course?


----------



## Brian Bosse (May 12, 2007)

Hello Dave,

If it were between the text books and the course, I would choose the books. 

Brian


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2007)

Thanks Wes and Brian.

Brian,

Actually, I recently purchased a copy of Copi's book (11th Ed.) for $15. I just started working through the first chapter. I was looking at this course as I have always benefited from listening to a lecture that is accompanied by a text. 

I just found out that my local library has Engel's book, so I'm sure that I'll be checking that out.

I also have a copy of The Fallacy Detective by the Bluedorn brothers that I really enjoyed working through.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 12, 2007)

I hae gone through both books and textbook. I haven't gone through Engel yet. The course is good, but the book would probably be a better long term investment. 

You can get a lot out of the course without the books, but the books are worthwhile purchases.


----------

